# 501 blown receiver? Can I swap HDD to replacement?



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

Tell me what you think... I took a nearby lightning strike and ever since, my 501 cant pull up a sat signal. I swapped the receiver cables between my two SW21 switches and the good receiver can pick up signal fine from both switches, so it appears the 501 receiver is dead? I can still view PVR ok.

I have a replacement PVR on the way... is it safe/possible to put my current HDD in the replacement PVR and keep my programming, or is that a BADDDD idea? Is there anything in the hardware/firmware of the PVR301 that uniquely describes it that may conflict with the HDD. Does a software download do any firmware updates?

Anything else to try to verify that I truly have blown the receiver component? Anyone else have it blow?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You can't put your current HD in the new pvr that you have coming. The hard drive is married to your current receiver, plus if you opened up your current one, you would void your warrenty and Dish would be in it rights to charge you full price for the replacement. If you have anything important on your blown receiver, watch it before you send it back, but don't take too long to do it.


----------

